# IFX-14-Frage



## quaddiGTX (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Community


Wollte mal so fragen was Ihr von den IFX-14 hält. Außer das er optimal kühlt, nimmt er auch noch relativ viel Platz im Gehäuse weg. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere von Euch den IFX-14 schon im Gehäuse verbaut?!

MfG und Gruß, Quaddi


----------



## Oliver (29. Oktober 2007)

ICh habe besagten Kühler zwar noch nicht live gesehen, aber in der PCGH 12/07, die am 07.11 am Kiosk erhältlich ist, ist der IXF-14 Teil der Luftkühler-Marktübersicht


----------



## besetzt (29. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> ICh habe besagten Kühler zwar noch nicht live gesehen, aber in der PCGH 12/07, die am 07.11 am Kiosk erhältlich ist, ist der IXF-14 Teil der Luftkühler-Marktübersicht



schamlose werbung


----------



## tizzel (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi!
Mich interessiert dieser lüfter ebenfalls.
ICh möchte damit meinen e6600 auf einem Gigabyte 965P-DQ6 kühlen.Das Gehäuse ist ein Chieftec Mesh Series Big Tower, der sollte genügend platz bieten. Könnte es Probleme mit der heatpipe des boards geben?
Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser kombo?


----------



## patrock84 (29. Oktober 2007)

Der Kühler rockt auch ohne HR-10 alles in den Boden  Besonders mit 2x 140mm Lüftern.
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414719

Einen Test findest du auch unter www.silenthardware.de vom jOcKeL


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Oktober 2007)

Da fang ich ja an mit den Ohren zu schlackern bei den Ergebnissen vom IFX 14 *sabber*  Schade, das der so teuer ist.


----------



## tj3011 (31. Oktober 2007)

meint ihr der passt auch auf sockel 939 boards????


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja, aber musst ne extra Halterung kaufen für


----------



## patrock84 (31. Oktober 2007)

Jupp, er passt auf den S939, am besten mit dem TR K8 Thru Bolt Kit


----------



## hansi152 (1. November 2007)

ich hab gehört dass er nicht ins El-Diablo passt, stimmt das?


----------



## Ralphi (3. November 2007)

moin leute,


ich hab heute auch umgebaut,
habe schon seit längerem den ifx-14 bei mir rumzuliegen gehabt, der hat aber nicht in mein Silentmaxx ST-11 gehäuse gepasst.

Nach einigem rumfragen...auch hier habe ich mir das Coolermaster Stacker STC-T01 UKW bestellt, dort sollte der Heatsink incl. HR-10 reinpassen.

Also in verbindung mit einem Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi-AP passt es nicht...ich wär heute fast mehrfach explodiert als ich da gefummelt hab.
naja gut aber er kühlt auch ohne ganz gut.

Ich habe betreibe ihn mit 2x120mm Päpsten ...nur muss ich mir noch einen Adapter holen mit dem ich beide 4pin pwm anschlüsse an den cpu-fan anschluss anbringen kann, sonst rennt der andere immer auf maximum  auch wenn ich q-fan chassis control auf siltent stelle...^^ keine ahnung warum. ich hoffe ich löse das Problem mit einem Adapter ..oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?

Grüße,

Ralphi


----------



## Henner (5. November 2007)

Am praktischsten ist natürlich eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung, wenn die des Mainboards nicht so arbeiten will, wie sie soll. Ein einfacher 12-auf-7-Volt-Adapter tut's auch schon, viele Lüfter sind bei dieser Spannung nicht mehr zu hören.

Ich hatte übrigens auch Probleme mit dem Einbau des HR-10, der passt nicht unter alle Mainboards. Die Leistung des IFX-14 ist aber auch ohne diesen Zusatzkühler sehr gut.


----------



## patrock84 (5. November 2007)

Jupp, beim S939 sind sogar recht hohe IC-Bugs(??) unter dem Sockel im Weg. Mittlerweile gibt es nun den IFX-10 separat erhältlich. Ich finde es idiotisch, dass Thermalright nicht auf ein einheitliches Design wert legt. Wer das gern möchte, wird nochmal zur Kasse gebeten.


----------



## Ralphi (6. November 2007)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens auch Probleme mit dem Einbau des HR-10, der passt nicht unter alle Mainboards. Die Leistung des IFX-14 ist aber auch ohne diesen Zusatzkühler sehr gut.



Moin Henner,


sag mal hast du den den HR-10 noch verbaut bekommen?
Auf welchem Mainboard hat er denn gepasst?
Ich *äh* *räusper* meine Freundin kriegt ja vom PCGH Abo das Gigabyte DS3P als Prämie und vielleicht lässt sie es mich ja in meinen Rechner einbauen ^^ ich hoffe ja das der HR-10 dann passt


----------



## patrock84 (6. November 2007)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Asus P5B-E Plus, das ist in der Hinsicht recht gutmütig
> Aber der Kühler auf der Northbridge ist verdammt scharfkantig.



Ein Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi-AP gegen ein Gigabyte DS3P tauschen? Hmm, nun ja..


----------



## Ralphi (7. November 2007)

Na ich wills zumindest mal ausprobieren, das P5B hat ja einen nun doch sehr erheblichen VDrop, mal gucken oder ich lass es eingepackt und werd zum DQ6 greifen ..bin mir noch unschlüssig ...muss es erstmal hier haben, bin halt auf den P35 gespannt. Da ich meinen Xeon x3210 nun auch gegen einen Q66 G0 getauscht habe ..bzw. der heute kommen müsste ist das mal nen Experiment wert.


----------



## Henner (7. November 2007)

Ralphi schrieb:


> sag mal hast du den den HR-10 noch verbaut bekommen? Auf welchem Mainboard hat er denn gepasst?


Auf dem Asus P5B-E Plus. Allerdings nicht ohne Probleme, ich musste den HR-10 dafür leicht biegen - den Heatpipes hat das in meinem Fall nicht geschadet, das kann aber auch anders ausgehen.


----------



## CarstenK (8. November 2007)

Ich habe den Kühler mit etwas Anpassungen auf einem Asus Formula Maximus SE verbaut. (Backplate musste angepasst werden).

Gehäuse ist ein Lian Li A70.


----------



## water_spirit (8. November 2007)

CarstenK schrieb:


> Ich habe den Kühler mit etwas Anpassungen auf einem Asus Formula Maximus SE verbaut. (Backplate musste angepasst werden).
> 
> Gehäuse ist ein Lian Li A70.



Kannst du vll. alles schildern und deine Erfahrung davon schreiben .
Mit Fotos wär es noch besser ^^.


----------



## CarstenK (8. November 2007)

@water_spirit
Ok, wäre vielleicht hilfreich gewesen 

Fotoapparat hatte ich mir extra dabeigeholt, war aber so begeistert, dass ich glatt das Fotografieren vergessen habe 

Wie die Backplate gekürzt werden muss sieht man in dem Foto, die abgesägten Löcher sind glaube ich für den AM2 Sockel oder so. (da kann ich noch nachschauen)

Grund dafür war, dass auf der Rückseite des Boards die Halterung für die Wasserkühlung im Weg war 

Auf die Backplate werden von vorne zwei "Bügel" aufgeschraubt, mit deren Hilfe dann der Kühler befestigt wird. Hier musste an einem der beiden Bügel 2-3mm abgefeilt werden, da man ansonsten Probleme mit der Wasserkühlung bekommt.

Eventuell kann man sich die Anpassungen sparen, wenn man den Kühler um 90° gedreht montiert, das kam für mich aber nicht in Frage 

Darauf habe ich zurzeit zwei Kühler von Silentx + einen direkt dahinter am Gehäuse.

Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich heute abend nochmal Fotos vom eingebauten Zustand posten?


----------



## water_spirit (8. November 2007)

@CarstenK

Also du musstest die Backplate nur kürzen, weil die Wasserkühlung im Weg war. Wenn man jetzt keine WaKü besitzt muss man trotzdem die Backplate absägen ???


Noch mehr Fotos ? Jippi 



*@CarstenK*
 * EDIT: Aso. Jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Danke ^^
*


----------



## CarstenK (8. November 2007)

Mhmm mit Wakü meine ich den Anschluss auf dem Board auf der NB(?), den das Formula Maximus sowieso besitzt............ Da ich keine Wakü habe, habe ich das Ding auch nicht angeschlossen.

Hier siehst du den Anschluß.....2. Bild.

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=572&l4=0&model=1850&modelmenu=1

Bilder mache ich heute abend mal, wird aber vermutlich im verbauten Zustand nicht viel zu sehen sein


----------



## Morytox (12. November 2007)

ja bitte genau für diese zusammenstellung interessiere ich mich , am besten noch von der rückseite des mobos !


----------



## CarstenK (12. November 2007)

Habe gerade mal zwei Fotos gemacht, allerdings ist dort leider nicht viel zu erkennen. 

Ein Foto von der Rückseite kann ich leider nicht mehr machen, dafür müsste ich zuviel wieder rausrupfen.


----------



## chuchuchu (13. November 2007)

CarstenK schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal zwei Fotos gemacht, allerdings ist dort leider nicht viel zu erkennen.
> 
> Ein Foto von der Rückseite kann ich leider nicht mehr machen, dafür müsste ich zuviel wieder rausrupfen.



sind das 120x120x40 Lüfter die ich da sehe  oder die normalen 25er


----------



## CarstenK (13. November 2007)

Am Gehäuse und rechts sind 38er, der in der Mitte ist nen 25er


----------



## chuchuchu (13. November 2007)

CarstenK schrieb:


> Am Gehäuse und rechts sind 38er, der in der Mitte ist nen 25er



passt in die mitte kein 38er rein?


----------



## CarstenK (13. November 2007)

Doch, so gerade eben.
Allerdings hatte ich nur noch nen 25er, aus dem Grund habe ich den montiert.


----------



## water_spirit (13. November 2007)

CarstenK schrieb:


> Doch, so gerade eben.
> Allerdings hatte ich nur noch nen 25er, aus dem Grund habe ich den montiert.



Was für ein Gehäuse besitzt du den? Möchte mal gucken wie breit/hoch es ist ^^. Aber bestimmt kein MIDI-Tower XD


----------



## CarstenK (13. November 2007)

Gehäuse ist ein Lian Li A70.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=7187

Ich hatte vorher einen Chieftec Dragon BigTower und dort passte meine Board, Kühler Kombi leider nicht rein.


----------



## water_spirit (13. November 2007)

CarstenK schrieb:


> Gehäuse ist ein Lian Li A70.
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=7187
> 
> Ich hatte vorher einen Chieftec Dragon BigTower und dort passte meine Board, Kühler Kombi leider nicht rein.



Schade, ist leider zu "groß" für mich  . Könntest du vielleicht sagen, wie viel abstand zwischen Kühler und Seitenwand des Gehäuses noch bleibt?


----------



## chuchuchu (13. November 2007)

CarstenK schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal zwei Fotos gemacht, allerdings ist dort leider nicht viel zu erkennen.
> 
> Ein Foto von der Rückseite kann ich leider nicht mehr machen, dafür müsste ich zuviel wieder rausrupfen.



werden dem Kühler 4 Klammern mitgeliefert also für 2 120er lüfter?


----------



## water_spirit (13. November 2007)

chuchuchu schrieb:


> werden dem Kühler 4 Klammern mitgeliefert also für 2 120er lüfter?



http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2007/test_thermalright_ifx-14/
Wie es aussieht, JA. 




water_spirit schrieb:


> @CarstenK
> Schade, ist leider zu "groß" für mich  . Könntest du vielleicht sagen, wie viel abstand zwischen Kühler und Seitenwand des Gehäuses noch bleibt?


----------



## CarstenK (13. November 2007)

@water_spirit
Nein, dass ist nicht richtig!

Das REtentionmodul wird nur mit zwei Bügeln befestigt, dann wird der Kühler "draufgelegt" und mit der großen Platte links unten im Bild befestigt.

Die beiden anderen sind für den AMD Sockel und ersetzen die des 775.

ES kommen also immer nur 2 drauf.

Meinst du den Abstand zwischen dem Kühler und der ATX Blende oder nach oben hin?


----------



## water_spirit (13. November 2007)

CarstenK schrieb:


> @water_spirit
> Nein, dass ist nicht richtig!
> 
> Das REtentionmodul wird nur mit zwei Bügeln befestigt, dann wird der Kühler "draufgelegt" und mit der großen Platte links unten im Bild befestigt.
> ...



Ich meinte das hier. Also hoch glaub ich, wie du es meinst ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könntest du vielleicht sagen wie viel cm noch bleiben. Denn mein nächstes Gehäuse ist nur 20cm breit, aber der Kühler ist, auch wie deiner, schon ca. 16cm hoch/groß.


----------



## CarstenK (13. November 2007)

sorry, hatte dich falsch verstanden.
klar sind 4 Klammern für 2 Lüfter dabei, sorry.

Werde morgen das ganze mal vermessen.


----------



## chuchuchu (13. November 2007)

CarstenK schrieb:


> sorry, hatte dich falsch verstanden.
> klar sind 4 Klammern für 2 Lüfter dabei, sorry.
> 
> Werde morgen das ganze mal vermessen.



okee


----------



## chuchuchu (14. November 2007)

mich würden die temps bei einem E6300@3,220 interresieren.
glaubst du das es noch mit 2x 120er möglich ist stabil zu kühlen?
was kühlst du den eig mit dem ding xD?


----------



## CarstenK (14. November 2007)

Nen Q6600, läuft allerdings im Moment völlig entspannt bei 8x400 anstatt 9x266. Dafür war es nicht notwendig den VCore zu erhöhen, sodass eigentlich auch nicht mehr Wärme entsteht. Ist also im Moment völlig oversized 

Wenn ich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit habe werde ich versuchen die Grenzen der CPU auszutesten, im Moment reicht mir die Leistung aber.

Ob die Kühlleistung ausreicht kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings ist es laut PCGH im Moment der beste Kühler in Sachen Luftkühlung.


----------



## chuchuchu (15. November 2007)

denkst du das der IFX-14 auch in ein PC7 SE III passen würde?


----------



## water_spirit (15. November 2007)

Ach meno...wart immer noch auf meine Antwort


----------



## Malkav85 (15. November 2007)

Ich würde mal annehmen, das die Höhe (bzw. Breite beim Gehäuse) bei dir nicht ausreicht.

Der IFX ist schon recht hoch und ich glaub, das selbst ich mit meinem Mozart TX ein wenig Probleme bekommen könnte


----------

